

Researchers Reconstruct Speech Recorded in the Vibrations of a Potato Chip Bag - ghayes
http://recode.net/2014/08/04/researchers-reconstruct-speech-recorded-in-the-vibrations-of-a-potato-chip-bag-no-seriously/

======
dj-wonk
This is a duplicate post from a few days ago.

